

Ask HN: Too much online stuff to follow for updates? - cactucy

I constantly watch several web pages: reddits, job listings, kickstarter, or things like ebay search results. It&#x27;s becoming time consuming to repeatedly check every page that I want to create some app that turns any listing pages to a news stream&#x2F;RSS feed.<p>But I&#x27;m not sure if it worths the effort --- is there a market for that? Anybody or any profession who might need such service a lot?
======
greenyoda
There's a site that has been around for a long time,
[http://www.changedetection.com](http://www.changedetection.com), which will
give you an RSS and/or e-mail update if a web page changes.

~~~
cactucy
Thanks and good reference, greenyoda! It seems they just show diffs between
the old and updated page, which has lots of false positive (e.g., change of
some ad text or date, etc) and is user-unfriendly. If I could create a cleaner
app that detects and notifies not "any changes", but "any new records", would
that be a good step forward and help lots of people? Wish I know who are using
such services so I could possibly get an idea about potential customers...

------
andre33
Check this out: [https://ifttt.com/ebay](https://ifttt.com/ebay)

~~~
cactucy
Nice recipe! It works only for ebay though... Is there a general one that
works for other pages?

~~~
andre33
Dunno, it does a lot of other things though, ebay is only one feature. :)

~~~
cactucy
I see. Thx for the pointer!

